# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  اي واحد بحب انه يدخل وشاركنة

## ريمي

حط اي صور لكرتون الي بتحبه معكم فوق ال5 وبس 
وحدة حطهم اوك الكل يشارك رجاءا  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  
اذا بتحبو انا عندي كتير بس راح احط سالي دوركو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عفكرة بموت على عدنان ولينا . :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

سباااااااااااااااااااااانك

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كنت بتمنى اشارك يا حلا
لكن انا ما بحب برامج الاطفال

----------


## عُبادة

أهم شي بوتشي :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

طم طم




مغامرات عصام



لبيبة


الرغيف العجيب




فلونة



وداعا ماركو :Eh S(2): 



سميد ....يخاف من الماء



يوم الجمعة الصبح ...قبل الفطور مع الحمص والفلافل :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 




الصياد الصغير




سنبل :Smile: 



الرحالة الصغير :Eh S(2): 



أليس في بلاد العجائب :Cry2: 


ريمي




الكابتن ماجد(أنا) :Eh S(2): 


سالي




ليدي :Icon31: 



موكا موكا المغامر :Db465236ff: 




عبقرينو



نحلة العسل



السيدة ملعقة



ماروكو واختها الشاطرة


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
> _كنت بتمنى اشارك يا حلا
> 
> لكن انا ما بحب برامج الاطفال
> _


معقووووول في حد ما بحب برامج الاطفال :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:

_ 

وداعا ماركو



_


  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
 على أد ما حضرت ماروكو وأنا صغيرة .. دائما بتروح علي الحلقة الأخيرة ..
بدي أعرف بلاقي امه ولا لأ ؟؟!!  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
> _اقتباس: 
> 
> 
> 
> وداعا ماركو
> 
> 
> ...


مبلا بلاقيها  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يا بي يا احمد الزعبي رجعتنا لايام زمان 

لما كنا نصحى من ال 6 الصبح مشان نحضر سنبل و الرغيف العجيب و مخلص صديق الحيوان ( كان ييجي كل يوم جمعة الساعه 7 الصبح ) ، وعسووووووول يا ويلي على عسووول شو كنت احزن عليه 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_مبلا بلاقيها_ 


 الطيب الحمد لله طمنتني ..  :Eh S(2):   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
> _اقتباس: 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
> مبلا بلاقيها 
> 
> 
> الطيب الحمد لله طمنتني .. _


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

اهم شي انجنجو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

أنا قصة انســــــــان ... أنا جرح الزمان ... أنا سالي سالي  :Eh S(2):  
أعيش في حنين لوقع المطر .. لضوء القمر ..ورسم المصير .. 
سالي سالي سالـــي  :Eh S(2):  
سالي سالي سالــــي :Eh S(2):  

يا نور الأمل الطالع .. بدل أحزان العمر ..كي نلمح نور الفجر ... كي نحلم مثل الزهر .. ونغني نغني نغني .. 
سالي سالي سالــــي :Eh S(2):  
سالي سالي سالــــي :Eh S(2):

----------


## ريمي

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
ليش ما تحبي افلام الكرتون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

حديقة الاسرار




** 

** 

** 

**

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

انا يا احمد 
ما كنت احضر الا برنامج واحد اسمه
 "الحوت الابيض" 
وبكره برنامج اسمه سميد

----------


## عُبادة

> انا يا احمد 
> ما كنت احضر الا برنامج واحد اسمه
>  "الحوت الابيض" 
> وبكره برنامج اسمه سميد


فيه حدا ما حضر الحوت الابيض

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
> _انا يا احمد 
> 
> ما كنت احضر الا برنامج واحد اسمه
> "الحوت الابيض" 
> وبكره برنامج اسمه سميد 
> _


مش معقول مع اني ما بعرف الحوت الابيض كتييير بس شكلو حلوووو ....في طفل ما بحب برامج الاطفال لعاد شو كنتي تعملي وانتي طفلة ..... بعدين سميد لا يحب الماء حلو كتيييير :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

*صاحب الظل الطويل*

----------


## Paradise

انا حبيت كل الكرتون و كنت متابعة كل شي 
سالي و ليدي والحوت الابيض و سبانك و صاحب الظل الطويل كل شي
كانت كلها مميزة بس في كمان مسلسل حبيتو وهو اوسكار 
اوسكار

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_

عفكرة بموت على عدنان ولينا .
_


 وانا كمان

----------


## سويتر

يسلمو يا حلا بس 
ما بحب افلام الكرتون بس
يعطيكي الف عافية

----------


## ريمي

شكرا للمشاركة جميعا ثم جميعا

----------


## فارس الأحلام

أنا أكثر كرتون بحبو و بعشقوا الي هو الكابتن ماجد .

----------


## ريمي

اسعدني مروركم

----------


## فارس الأحلام

أنا بحب الكل

----------


## sun shine

ما في متل توم آند جيري 
هاد Top one

----------


## معاذ القرعان

عدنان ولينا 
توم سوير  :Eh S(2): 
مغامرات عصام
الصياد الصغير 
الكابتن ماجد
نصف بطل
ابطال الملاعب (حميدوه )
سالي
ليدي اوسكار
مخلص صديق الحيوان
والكثيييير ..... كرتون ايام زمان احلى  :Eh S(2):

----------


## القلم الحزين

> كنت بتمنى اشارك يا حلا
> لكن انا ما بحب برامج الاطفال


بس بتابعوها اولاد اختي وخاصة حمادة

----------


## فارس الأحلام

الكابتن ماجد

----------

